# Puppy training retrieve and object guard



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Retrieve: GLASS









Object guard:









Just Rogue:









Too much party:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Excellent! 

(Especially "too much party"! :lol: )


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

very cute....

show the real object guard, when they try to steal the last full one from ya


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o COORS!
No need to guard that! :lol: 
Great pics Jerry!


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Very cute photos. I love too much party ^.^


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> very cute....
> 
> show the real object guard, when they try to steal the last full one from ya


Good one JoBy. =D>


----------

